

Tesla to build electric vehicles with Toyota at NUMMI plant - quux
http://green.venturebeat.com/2010/05/20/tesla-and-toyota-teaming-up-to-build-electric-cars-schwarzenegger-lets-slip/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twitter-publisher-main&utm_campaign=twitter

======
mortenjorck
The story of NUMMI is an amazing one. This American Life dedicated an entire
show to its unique history several weeks ago:
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/403/n...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/403/nummi)

It's a full hour, but it goes by fast. By the end of it you'll probably be as
excited as I am by today's news.

~~~
david_adams
That This American Life episode was the first thing I thought about when I
read this news. I heartily second the recommendation that everybody listen to
it. It made me very happy that the NUMMI plant was going to get a new lease on
life. I hope Tesla makes it.

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1366106>

------
joshu
I hope they reopen the tours at NUMMI.

